# Non-timeshare resort advice for Upstate NY



## travelplanner70 (Sep 5, 2011)

My son and family would like to take a vacation no more than a 4 hour drive from Rochester, NY.  That puts us either in the Berkshires or Lakes George, Placid, Champlain areas and Thousand Island area.  (I am guessing at these.)

Does anyone have an idea on how I can rent a reasonable property in these places?  It is too bad that there are so few good quality timeshares in these locations.  

Thanks for your suggestions.  (By the way, this would be for next summer.)


----------



## Pens_Fan (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.vrbo.com/


----------



## Sullco2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Berkshires is full of cultural attractions and great natural views, features.  Vacation Village Berkshires has decent condos--ask for Buildings 25 and above for newer units.  Amenity base there is minimal, but you are right across the street from Jiminy Peak, a fine family resort with restaurant and tavern.  Plus a country store.

It's a bit isolated, although closer to Williamstown than to Lenox.  Williamstown is a perfect little college town with great museums.  

Sentimentally, you should go to Greene County, NY to help tourist businesses back on their feet after severe flooding.  Windham got it bad.  

But, don't forget Cooperstown, Howe Caverns.

I love NY.


----------



## DanM (Sep 6, 2011)

What time of year? Children? What ages? What sort of vacation are they looking for--resort? day trip base? Lot's of choices. It would help to narrow the parameters.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry, I have been away.  One son who will be three yrs. old, and summer would be the time of year.  Activities in the area - not necessarily a resort.


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 2, 2011)

homeaway.com it is the same company as vbro.com but has a better user interface.  I have used homeaway 4 times in the last 18 months.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## javabean (Oct 10, 2011)

I was just rereading your thread since you posted the ages of children and Hershey PA came to mind. We haven't stayed there ourselves but pass through on our way to B'More and DC regularly. Syracuse to Scranton PA is 2 hours straight down RT 81, that I am sure of. Farther south in PA is Gettysburg but your little one might enjoy the theme parks in Hershey better. We always enjoy Philadelphia, lots to see and do for all ages but you'll have to check your distances. Enjoy your planning.


----------

